# A question for former members of charismatic/pentecostal churches



## Need 4 Creed (May 6, 2013)

This is a question for PB members who moved from charismatic/pentecostal christianity towards the reformed faith. 

*Now that you are reformed, and no longer in a pentecostal/charismatic church: How do you interpret many of your previous spiritual experiences? *

When I speak of 'spiritual experiences' I am thinking about things like: experience with 'spiritual gifts' or experiences that would have been interpreted as 'God's presence', or unsual examples of 'God's guidance/direction'. 

*Please note: I do not want to spark a cessationist/non-cessationist debate about spiritual gifts. *

*My motivation for this post is not to spark controversy, but I ask the question for personal reasons (as a former member of the pentecostal/charismatic movement). *

If people feel they would like to contribute to this discussion, but would rather not discuss it in the open forum, feel free to PM me.


----------

